# Thinking of swtching to live plants...



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I recently bought an Arcadia 38w starter light with a 42'' bulb, just to brighten my 100g up, as i don't have any lighting in at the moment. My tank is 2feet wide, but i only have a regular 48x12'' black lid, which i can hook the light to.

I would just like to know some things.

1. How many plants could i run with this light if not any, how many watts will i need, (low light plants, for now) would i need any c02 or anything ?

2. I currently have gravel which is 10-20mm in size. could i have plants with this? how would they get the nutrients etc. they need? can i use ordinary play sand or whatever? again, how do the roots grow etc.

3. I have six 1-2'' baby reds, would it be better waiting until they've grown a bit or doesn't it matter?

4. What is the best way to change substrate with fish still? or wold they get too stressed?

As i said, i only have regular 48x12'' lid, which has the holes in either side for lighting, would this be ok?. I really can't afford to buy a custom made hood,i am a student and running on very low funds.
I've read some similar posts, but i just don't feel they answer my questions.

Help and information very much appreciated


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> I recently bought an Arcadia 38w starter light with a 42'' bulb, just to brighten my 100g up, as i don't have any lighting in at the moment. My tank is 2feet wide, but i only have a regular 48x12'' black lid, which i can hook the light to.
> 
> I would just like to know some things.
> 
> ...


Well I just started live plants too, I started with low lto medium light plants, like java moss, anacharis, java fern, cypts etc.

as far as lights I went to Walmart and got daytime 6500k lights blue package like 6 bucks for a 18".
nutrients I use API's root tabs and Seachem's Flourish "excel"

And im using sand it holds down plants better IMO. you get get sand at Home Depot for mega cheap, just give it a good rinsing !

and you cant go wrong w/ live plants its much better for the aquarium , looks a million times better than fake plants which I use to have. Well hope this helps cuz im still learning too oh heres a pic of my recent set up!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ju5tin95 said:


> I recently bought an Arcadia 38w starter light with a 42'' bulb, just to brighten my 100g up, as i don't have any lighting in at the moment. My tank is 2feet wide, but i only have a regular 48x12'' black lid, which i can hook the light to.
> 
> I would just like to know some things.
> 
> ...


Well I just started live plants too, I started with low lto medium light plants, like java moss, anacharis, java fern, cypts etc.

as far as lights I went to Walmart and got daytime 6500k lights blue package like 6 bucks for a 18".
nutrients I use API's root tabs and Seachem's Flourish "excel"

And im using sand it holds down plants better IMO. you get get sand at Home Depot for mega cheap, just give it a good rinsing !

and you cant go wrong w/ live plants its much better for the aquarium , looks a million times better than fake plants which I use to have. Well hope this helps cuz im still learning too oh heres a pic of my recent set up!
[/quote]

Well i live i England so i guess i can't go to Walmart or Home Depot.

How many watts is the least that you need, is my 42'' bulb ok do you think?

Your tank looks really well!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Murphy18 said:


> I recently bought an Arcadia 38w starter light with a 42'' bulb, just to brighten my 100g up, as i don't have any lighting in at the moment. My tank is 2feet wide, but i only have a regular 48x12'' black lid, which i can hook the light to.
> 
> I would just like to know some things.
> 
> ...


Well I just started live plants too, I started with low lto medium light plants, like java moss, anacharis, java fern, cypts etc.

as far as lights I went to Walmart and got daytime 6500k lights blue package like 6 bucks for a 18".
nutrients I use API's root tabs and Seachem's Flourish "excel"

And im using sand it holds down plants better IMO. you get get sand at Home Depot for mega cheap, just give it a good rinsing !

and you cant go wrong w/ live plants its much better for the aquarium , looks a million times better than fake plants which I use to have. Well hope this helps cuz im still learning too oh heres a pic of my recent set up!
[/quote]

Well i live i England so i guess i can't go to Walmart or Home Depot.

How many watts is the least that you need, is my 42'' bulb ok do you think?

Your tank looks really well!
[/quote]

Hey thanks!
well 1.5 would be the max from what i was told b4 you would consider C02 injection. and how many kelvin is it? mines at 6700k good for low light-medium range plants...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

better to get the plants in while they are small so the roots can structure them selves because when they are bigger and they feed they cause quite a ruckus which could uproot plants.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm about confused about what's going on at the top of your tank...do you have glass lids? Also, what are the exact dimensions of your tank? Glass tops are all you need and the dimensions of your tank will help determine the type of lights needed. I doubt you have enough light at 38w to grow much...for 100g tank you'll need closer to 100-150w to grow low-medium light plants. Your gravel can work, but sounds a little large...with some root tabs under the plants that need them, some Fluorish Excel as your carbon source, and the proper lighting, you could have a nice low maintenance setup.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

BioTeAcH said:


> I'm about confused about what's going on at the top of your tank...do you have glass lids? Also, what are the exact dimensions of your tank? Glass tops are all you need and the dimensions of your tank will help determine the type of lights needed. I doubt you have enough light at 38w to grow much...for 100g tank you'll need closer to 100-150w to grow low-medium light plants. Your gravel can work, but sounds a little large...with some root tabs under the plants that need them, some Fluorish Excel as your carbon source, and the proper lighting, you could have a nice low maintenance setup.


Yes, i do have the glass sliders. Dimensions are 48Lx24Wx20H.

I was thinking of switching to sand anyway, as i've read its easier to maintain. Could i change the gravel while the P's are in there? I would take evrything out except the fish, as i don't have another tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> I'm about confused about what's going on at the top of your tank...do you have glass lids? Also, what are the exact dimensions of your tank? Glass tops are all you need and the dimensions of your tank will help determine the type of lights needed. I doubt you have enough light at 38w to grow much...for 100g tank you'll need closer to 100-150w to grow low-medium light plants. Your gravel can work, but sounds a little large...with some root tabs under the plants that need them, some Fluorish Excel as your carbon source, and the proper lighting, you could have a nice low maintenance setup.


Yes, i do have the glass sliders. Dimensions are 48Lx24Wx20H.

I was thinking of switching to sand anyway, as i've read its easier to maintain. Could i change the gravel while the P's are in there? I would take evrything out except the fish, as i don't have another tank.
[/quote]

Don't change it with them in there...it will be messy and freak them out more than putting them in a rubbermaid tub. There are plenty of light strips that would work with your tank that won't break the bank. Shoot for a fixture with compact fluorescent bulbs or T-5s. I don't know what they have across the pond, but a 48" Coralife CF freshwater aqualight would do the trick or 2 48" T-5 Freshwater aqualights (I would go this route since you can spread them out to cover the width of your tank). You could also get a shoplight fixture from your local hardware supply store that holds 3-4 of the bulbs you mentioned earlier.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Not sure who told you that sand is easy to mantain....







That is anything but the truth. And while most say dont change your substrate with fish in the aquarium, I did. I took my sweet time so everything didnt get to cloudy. It worked out perfectly. I used a siphon to get the old sand out.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Would this work for a nice low light setup? It's about the cheapest i can find.

CLICK ME!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Would this work for a nice low light setup? It's about the cheapest i can find.
> 
> CLICK ME!


Did you find any all in one setups? That setup will work, but you'd need to mount the end caps to either a canopy or maybe you could retrofit them into your other fixture. You also still need to buy the bulbs. Other than that though, the wattage is perfect for what you want to do.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thinking of building a canopy anywayz so...

Thanks for the info, appreciated.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I picked one of these up from my local hardware shop, it is the closest thing they had to shop light fixtures. But they are compact and can be mounted to anything, i just had to wire it. Not sure on the kelvin though thats the problem, (and one of the members of staff was a bit of an asshole so i didn't bother)
Do you think they will be ok, i'm gonna build a canopy/hood, (nothing fancy) And i have an Arcadia 38w starter, just need a bulb. Thinking of having 2 of the shop light width way at each end and buying a 36'' bulb for the starter and have it in the center. Or would i need this much light?

please, any info or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I got to tell you that I have been looking at lighting in the uk for your setup and have not found much that is very good. With a small budget, the best I can tell you is to put some of those arcadia lights on there. Make a canopy, put a couple of reflectors and bulbs in there and you should be good for java moss and crypts. That shop light you have on there looks very yellow which tells me that it has a low kelvin rating, not good for plants. Maybe about 3K?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> Not sure who told you that sand is easy to mantain....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sand is easier to maintain than a rocky bottom. Not sure who told you sand is hard to maintain. Its a personal preferance more than anything. Nothing penatrates the sand so all debris stays on top making it easier to vac out. A rocky bottom allows left over food and other debris to fall between the cracks. You gotta stir it up to get it all out. Plants take root better in sand than rocks. Plenty of guys here have switched to sand with their P's in the tank. Just gotta take your time and not just dump it in in one shot. Theres a lot of prep work when adding sand but its well worth it.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> I picked one of these up from my local hardware shop, it is the closest thing they had to shop light fixtures. But they are compact and can be mounted to anything, i just had to wire it. Not sure on the kelvin though thats the problem, (and one of the members of staff was a bit of an asshole so i didn't bother)
> Do you think they will be ok, i'm gonna build a canopy/hood, (nothing fancy) And i have an Arcadia 38w starter, just need a bulb. Thinking of having 2 of the shop light width way at each end and buying a 36'' bulb for the starter and have it in the center. Or would i need this much light?
> 
> please, any info or suggestions appreciated.


this light is not the right kelvin rating at all.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> Not sure who told you that sand is easy to mantain....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sand is easier to maintain than a rocky bottom. Not sure who told you sand is hard to maintain. Its a personal preferance more than anything. Nothing penatrates the sand so all debris stays on top making it easier to vac out. A rocky bottom allows left over food and other debris to fall between the cracks. You gotta stir it up to get it all out. Plants take root better in sand than rocks. Plenty of guys here have switched to sand with their P's in the tank. Just gotta take your time and not just dump it in in one shot. Theres a lot of prep work when adding sand but its well worth it.
[/quote]

Who said anything about a rocky bottom. Of course a rocky bottom would suck ass for substrate. Anyway around it sand is NOT an ideal substrate IMO. That being said that doesnt mean you cant have a bad ass planted tank with sand by anymeans. But 95% of the time, with a decent sized shoal sand will look bad due to waste standing out everywhere. Sand also has a problem compacting.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I really want something more fine than gravel yet not as fine as sand. Is Moon sand easily maintained, I've never seen it close up, would it be easy to clean with the python? or would it just get sucked up?

I also really like the look of it in a planted tank.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=176641


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

MiGsTeR said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=176641


Don't think they have this in England, and I'm a student looking to spend as little as possible.

I've seen some pretty good deals on the moon sand and similar over here.

Thanks anyway Migster


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> I really want something more fine than gravel yet not as fine as sand. Is Moon sand easily maintained, I've never seen it close up, would it be easy to clean with the python? or would it just get sucked up?
> 
> I also really like the look of it in a planted tank.


Moon sand is sand. Your not going to find much that is between the size of gravel and sand. A smaller substrate like Eco-complete, Aquasoil and Fourite is a good option for planted tanks and is small in size. However the bad part about them is price. I have been seeing a newer method for a substrate that I think you will like. Its cheap and I hear works well. Its Mineralized Soil Substrate, and its just cheap soil along with some other stuff. How-To: Mineralized Soil Substrate I really think this is a good idea for your tank, but you might have a problem if you dont want to take your P's out of the tank while you switch substrates.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^X2. If you take on the little extra work you can have some amazing results!! I am thinking of trying it out on my new high light planted tank Im setting up. Keep us updated.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I just bought some white silica sand, which is the best way to thoroughly clean it?

I'm gonna put my P's in the bath with just 1 filter on it (xp3) is this ok?

And should i put the new sand in while the tank is full, i don't wanna empty it really, as i done a 30% water change yesterday. Which is the best way to put the new sand in without it clouding up the tank too much?

Help very much appreciated


----------

